

Writing tips from the CIA’s ruthless style manual - yarapavan
http://qz.com/231110/writing-tips-from-the-cias-ruthless-style-manual/

======
yarapavan
Original PDF here:
[http://www.nationalsecuritylaw.org/files/received/CIA/DI_Sty...](http://www.nationalsecuritylaw.org/files/received/CIA/DI_Style_Manual.pdf)

------
yarapavan
Interesting note on comma :)

There is a general tendency to use too many commas, but the sin of omission is
almost as common as the sin of commission.

